# Caboosapalooza



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*My favorite RR car*_
I have too many for my layout._

I have plethora of 'cabooses' [sic].
So many, that over 90% are still in their original boxes.
Can't help myself... I've been a hopeless fan since my grandfather (a NYNH&H conductor) took me on a freight run from New Haven to Boston.

Since that day, I've collected caboose models of different brands... starting with a Roundhouse McGinnis kit, and continuing throughout my current roster of SP, Cotton Belt, and Frisco cabs, mostly Walthers Proto, Centralia Car Shops, Athearn RTR, and, (believe it or not) a few Atlas Trainman... they offer a very decent center cupola C&O type.

Wherever I can (within a realm of plausibility) I place a static one on a spur, to just sit in waiting... or just plain for the heck of it.
In addition, I've managed to squeeze-in a pair of short terminal tracks to hold 6 or 8.
Even with drawers full of them, I continue to scoop up deals at shows and sales, knowing that it borders on idiocy.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like you have some sort of Modell Railroad hobby


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice cabeese!

I too have a caboose fetish.....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you have a pre-70's IC?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Do you have a pre-70's IC?


Only a Roundhouse side door.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

“Some” of mine.....the 2 Canadian ones are Trueline Trains, and the CB&Q is a Rapido....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> “Some” of mine...


Drool!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

This is the 'tail wagger' on _The Camel_ mail train.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice! Is that a Roundhouse caboose?

Edit: my question is answered in the other thread, sorry about that.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

What... like you expect to view all the threads at the same time?!  Lotsa' luck, Hobo, you multitasking rascal!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My Great Northern stable.....top one is Walters Proto, bottom one is Atlas....


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't go looking for cabooses but they seem to find me.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> *My favorite RR car*
> _I have too many for my layout._
> 
> I have plethora of 'cabooses' [sic].
> ...





LateStarter said:


> *My favorite RR car*
> _I have too many for my layout._
> 
> I have plethora of 'cabooses' [sic].
> ...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

???


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> ???


I feel your pain with the cabooskis. I love 'em, too.
I goofed trying to filter through your quote in that last reply


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Another Walthers Proto SP C-30.
Just about extinct in the USA.
On European eBay these days for big bucks.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The Athearn RTR WideVision caboose is a very decent model.
However, their (Bright Red) Cotton Belt version with the silver roof is a bit of a marketing oversight.

They were delivered with silver (galvanized) roofs, but they rapidly discolored into a hideous gray-brown, so within a month or so 95% of them were painted black. The remainder followed within a year.

I updated the roof color, and added wipers, firecracker antenna, and a prototype roof-mounted FrogEye marker light.

Their Freightcar Red version is accurate.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_Atlas Trainman_ center cupola cabs are one of the hobby's best bargains.

Very acceptable detail, excellent paint & lettering, and separately applied corner grabrails.
LHS price is usually in the $12-$15 range.


----------



## billwiz (Dec 3, 2019)

In Strasburg, PA, there is a Caboose Motel with a nice assortment of Cabeese for people to lodge. Perhaps you could model something like that. At least it is another reason to buy more!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Izaak Walton Inn in Essex, Montana has caboose cabins as well.....

Izaak Walton Inn


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*AMB C-30*_:_


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting roofwalks.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Do you light your caboosi? If so, preferred method?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stejones82 said:


> Do you light your caboosi? If so, preferred method?


Simple answer -- no.
Simple reason -- too involved for me to tackle.

With requirements such as axle wipers, keep-alive circuit, etc, it would be too far beyond my 'tronic competence (or confidence).
Even in kit form (like Miniatronics offers) I'm not sure I could get it right. Besides, I've seen those, and IMO they're too bright and 'glary'. Caboose lighting was very subtle, and extremely temporary in darkness. I rode on many as a kid, and I know that conductors were very conscious of maintaining night vision.
Caboose lighting is only realistic in daylight, and if it's very subtle.

A Genesis ICC C-50 is the only lighted cab I ever wanted, but it was way too pricey.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My 5 Trueline Trains Pt. St. Charles (CN) cabooses are lighted....as well as my CP and CB&Q Rapido cabooses.....from the factory.....

Like Latestarter, I don’t care to try it myself.....


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> Simple answer -- no.
> Simple reason -- too involved for me to tackle.
> 
> With requirements such as axle wipers, keep-alive circuit, etc, it would be too far beyond my 'tronic competence (or confidence).
> ...


That actually makes a lot of sense. As a former naval officer, I know that in my days of watch standing on the bridge, night vision was like gold to me. Not to be wasted! And of course, the greatest of ironies is that two of my four children are now completely night-blind! 

I saw a kit that put in two red 'tail' lights as well as an inside light. I'm wondering if that could be done, but use a larger resistor or dimmer bulb to get that almost kerosene lantern effect.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah, a lantern effect would be about right.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I saw this video: 



Project 5 Add Lighting to an HO Caboose



Anyone familiar with this man's products and techniques?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

By coincidence, I saw that video just a week or so ago, and yes, it does look promising... gotta' love that Aussie accent!

As a navy guy, you're familiar with the 'red light-at-night' principle... which presents a realistic option for the INTERIOR with that kit.
Red light doctrine was also pretty standard on railroads for conductors as early as the 1950's.
Maybe you could route the red LED's to the interior.
And the yellow LED may be presentable for a 'lantern' light effect. I'd have to see it in person.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm on your side, not really interested in the electrical side of model railroading, so lighting trains is not on my list of things to do.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Ironically, of the dozens of passenger heavies I have, only two are lighted... a pair of MTH Pullman sleepers.
Of all the cars you'd think would be dark... are nicely lit.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Atlas Master*_
Nicely detailed._

The NS prototypes had several variations in paint and lettering over the years, and a couple of different body types.
It's produced by many manufacturers... Athearn and Walthers produced both this type and a wide-vision.
It's one of a few Walthers' cars in both the Mainline and Trainline series.

The thoroughbred logo drew me to it.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The model looks better than the prototype.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, I think both those pics show models.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Overpriced Alco brass*_
(and unfortunately overpaid)._

This belongs to a friend. He got it fairly cheap from an internet vendor... $110.
But he failed to notice a critical flaw.
He wants me to weather it for him, but I'm afraid it may not end well.

The model itself is very nice.
But the decals were not properly set, and they were poorly sealed.
If you look closely, you can see their edging quite well.

I'll give it a try, but I told him it probably won't look very good close up, and the decal edges will cause all sorts of difficulties with drybrushing, so I'll have to stay clear of the lettering.

I'm relieved of all responsibility (in writing I might add).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

BTW, I failed to mention...
The windows aren't glazed.

As far as I'm concerned, he paid $110 too much.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Decal do-over?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stumpy said:


> Decal do-over?


The decals were poorly sealed, but sealed they were, as well as the entire model.
I'm fairly sure it's a lacquer based clear, in which case the decals will require an aggressive method of removal... and there goes the paint.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*AMB "flattop"*
_Superbly detailed kit._

This is a web pic...
My model is painted the same, but lettered for GN for my grandson, and it runs on his layout.
Kadee #5's, and Accurail trucks.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! Reminds me of my Trueline Trains CN transfer van....the last thing they released before being bought out by Atlas....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*FriscoMania*_
Can't stop myself._

Atlas Master (LHS, used/unboxed)
Athearn BB (LHS $5 bin)
Tyco (unboxed)
Late Mantua (O.S./NIB)

The Atlas is superb. Photos can't do it justice.
Mr. Tyco and Mr. Mantua just arrived... pay no attention to the horn/hooks.
The Tyco is much nicer than I expected. Not nearly as accurate as the BB, but way better than the cars I remember as a kid.
The Mantua is... well... a Mantua. But I'll make it work. Maybe a dirty MW cab for crane duty.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*AMB*
_Not a bobber._

In 1944, (like most railroads) in order to conserve the war effort's need for steel, the NYC upgraded much of its rolling stock instead of purchasing new. They also converted about 50 boxcars to cabooses.
I couldn't resist the unusual length.

It runs on my grandson's layout with a BLI NYC Mike and a slew of Accurails.
*







*


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Rapido....rare now....


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I wanna go to a train show . . .


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If only.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Westerfield MW cab*_
Advanced resin kit._

Westerfield resin models are superbly detailed, and require better-than-average skills to assemble... a bit trickier than Tichy, but not as hard as Ambroid passenger cars.
Most of their models represent the pre WWII depression era.
MSRP average is $48.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’ve wondered where the word “caboose” comes from, so this is what I found.....



> Railroad historian David L. Joslyn (a retired Southern Pacific Railroad draftsman) has traced the possible root of "caboose" to the obsolete Low German word _Kabhuse_, a small cabin erected on a sailing ship's main deck. This was absorbed into Middle Dutch and entered the Dutch language _circa_ 1747 as _kabhuis_, the compartment on a ship's main deck in which meals were prepared. In modern Dutch, _kombuis_ is equivalent to _galley_.
> 
> Eighteenth century French naval records also make reference to a _cambose_ or _camboose,_ which described both the food preparation cabin on a ship's main deck and its stove. Camboose may have entered English through American sailors who had come into contact with their French allies during the American Revolution. It was already in use in U.S. naval terminology by the 1797 construction of the USS Constitution, whose wood-burning food preparation stove is known as the _camboose. _In modern French, _cambuse_ can refer both to a ship's storeroom and to the North-American railcar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just finished this one:








Cardstock and wood, probably from the '40s. Trucks are Walthers 'all metal' and cost $2.15 when new.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Today's addition.










Except it's #907. And came with the optional loose truck.










I assume the grab irons are supposed to be yellow.









Accu-Mate couplers have definitely got to go.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Brass models*_
Precision Scale & Challenger.
C-40's_


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Undecorated Trueline Trains CPR style caboose, with Black Cat decals.....


















Not exactly like the real thing, but it’s as good as I want.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Excellent job, Hobo!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

